# Best algae eater for my tank?



## Kaitie09 (Feb 16, 2013)

I have a 20 gallon tank that is beginning to show signs of algae growth. There are a few weird blue snails that are in there (attached to a plant I brought in), but they are too tiny to do anything. My tank has both live and silk plants. It is stocked with 6 glowlight tetras, 2 Dalmatian Mollies, and 3 Dalmatian Molly fry.


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

I would try Otto cats as they will stay small and eat the algae. Pleco's will get very big over time, and Chinese algae eaters tend to be aggressive.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

+1 for Ottos. 

Might want to look at bristle nose plecos. They stay small (4-5 inches) and do a good job.

Remember, adding any algae eater will require you to feed it as well. They can't make a living on what is naturally occurring in the tank alone.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f2/what-algae-eater-right-you-look-11170.html


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

I'm a big bristle nose advocate! I would go with one of those, and a handful of corydoras. That will help, they make a great "clean up crew" Oto's are cool little fish too.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I know the rubber lips and the bristle nose pleco stay relatively small and are widely available, if you are wanting something a little larger than an oto. Otherwise I would recommend a couple Otos tho, they stay small(1-1.5") and in my opinion are better suited for a 20 gallon. 

On another note find out what type of snails you have. If there a pest snail you will most likely want to remove them, otherwise you will probably regret it when you have a tank full of them


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

My experience with rubber lips are they can be a little aggressive. The one I used to have had his little hiding spot and if anyone came near his area he would chase them, not just away, but all over the tank. And if you go with Oto's they like to school so get 4-6 of them.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

To truely solve your algae problem(as no fish will) you probably need to shorten your light cycle.If that is done then you may notice that a fish could be helpful.Ottos would seem the most approprieetely sized choice.


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Bandit makes a good point too. Shortened light periods make the biggest difference. Having live plants can help too. I have quickly become a fan of timers on my lights.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

the best I have ever had was a Farlowella Cat.it wont bother anything in your tank.take a look at it the link below and a few more to look at. .Suckermouth Cats


----------



## hotwingz (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh ya! I forgot about those little guys. Those things are cool. And its something that not everyone is going to have in their tank too.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I love mine and your right thay are cool and laid back.i think it will get about 8 inches long.i read that someware


----------



## Kaitie09 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you for all the replies! I think I'm going to go with the Oto. From what i can tell, I think the snails are just blue apples. I have been periodically scooping the smallest ones out. I used to have 2 large apple snails that were getting the job done but they were old and have recently died. There are just a few little sections of green spot algae on the glass right now, but I can see it is starting to spread to my rock cave. I do a 12 on/12 off light schedule on a timer.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I run my lights like you(I really enjoy watching my fish) so I too have algae.I will say I have been using seachem excell with every water change and it also helps some.If I truely wanted no algae(I do but)I would either shorten my light cycle to 8 hrs and work back up to the algae growing time and run a little less OR introduce co2.I will probably go the co2 route in the future,but not now($).


----------

